# HD USB AppleTV 2.1



## Nechry (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour je viens de faire les différentes mise à jour me mon apple TV en 2.1 puis j'ai appliqué le SSH, codecs et en finalle le support usb pour brancher un disk externe selon la procédure http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=971

Tout ce passe bien sur l'apple TV je peux lire les divx accéder à un disque usb, toute fois je suis maintenant incapable de synchroniser avec iTunes. 

J'ai fais les différérent étape de façon progressive et c'est vraiment au momment du patch usb que ça ne passe plus.

J'ai totalement réinitialisé et refais les différentes étapes et toujours la même chose. Je tien a préciser que j'ai utiliser l'update 2.02 pour faire mon patch comme décrit dans la doc. je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas selui du 2.1...

je n'arrive pas a trouver de lien pour le donwloader.

Si quellequ'un a eux le même problème ou connais une solution possible merci.


----------

